
Ask HN: MBA in your late 30's, is it possible? - bsvalley
Would MBA programs accept someone in his late 30&#x27;s?
======
RoyTyrell
Probably. I can't say yes for certain since I don't know which country the
university you want to apply to resides in. In the US, a lot of business
schools have programs aimed directly at working professionals by offering
weeknight and weekend classes. At my work, it's very common to find people in
MBA programs and they're 30s - 40s.

Also, depending on which country you're in, it is likely illegal for them to
deny entry to any university based on age.

------
sbinthree
Do an EMBA instead. Better networking, more agreeable hours, same content,
same credential, better assignments.

